# Top speed for a Chevy Cruze LS 1.8 automatic



## CruzeStryker153 (Dec 25, 2010)

I have two questions. I just bought the base model LS because of price and mpg. Im not sure when real mpg will kick in because ive only put 500 miles on it and on highway I averaged 28mpg. My question though is I live near DC and while on I95 I was stick in moving traffic close to 90, I had about 400 miles on it then but trying to keep up was impossible because it refused to do over 85mph. Could there be something wrong or did I screw it up (engine I mean)? I've also been trying to get used too the driver shift control and I want sure if that was better for the engine than regular automatic. Thank you.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Leaving it in 'D' will yield the best mpg and is much safer for the engine (you can bound off the rev limiter in manual which is really really bad for it)

The top speed of the LS is probably close to 110, while the 1.4T might be closer to 130


----------



## Ecobalt (Dec 25, 2010)

You drive at 90 mph and you wonder about fuel economy?


----------



## CruzeStryker153 (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't drive at 90 but if you've ever been near Washingon DC you would know how crazy I95 is. I got the car and I plan on driving within the limits (i still have a 98 camaro for speed) this is for family, but I want to make sure I'd I have to do it I can keep up with traffic. I just thought it was weird it couldn't climb over 85.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

It'll climb over 85, the 1.8l however is very underpowered for the car. at least with the 1.4l you get a lot more torque, but it too is not amazing after 100mph


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

It's an econobox. Stay in the slow lane, set the cruise control to 50-65mph and join the hypermile club. Save the hotrodding for the Camaro.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...where's that *TURTLE* & *HARE* icon when you really need one?


----------



## Mcbride (Feb 25, 2011)

Why do people feel they must exceed the MAXIMUM posted speed, just because others do?
If they jump off a bridge, or set themselves on fire, would you do it to?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

sedanman said:


> It's an econobox. Stay in the slow lane, set the cruise control to 50-65mph and join the hypermile club. Save the hotrodding for the Camaro.


Every Camaro? Because I know a certain 4 cylinder, 305, and a L32 V6 Camaros that should stay in the slow lanes as well.



Mcbride said:


> Why do people feel they must exceed the MAXIMUM posted speed, just because others do?
> If they jump off a bridge, or set themselves on fire, would you do it to?


You should try driving in a major metropolitan area. Where if you don't keep up you risk getting ran over... Literally.


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

I drive I-95 around DC/Baltimore plenty, you don't need to be doing 90. 70 and you are fine. There's plenty of jackasses that do 80-90+ but it's not like you need to be at that speed to keep up with traffic.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

chad473 said:


> I drive I-95 around DC/Baltimore plenty, you don't need to be doing 90. 70 and you are fine. There's plenty of jackasses that do 80-90+ but it's not like you need to be at that speed to keep up with traffic.


 
Try Atlanta. 80-85 mph bumper to bumper 6-7 lanes wide.


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

Or I90 down in Miami. My brother and I had to get up to 80 just to get off the berm one time.


----------



## Mcbride (Feb 25, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Every Camaro? Because I know a certain 4 cylinder, 305, and a L32 V6 Camaros that should stay in the slow lanes as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You should try driving in a major metropolitan area. Where if you don't keep up you risk getting ran over... Literally.


I have many times, and i still do the speed limit or less, not over.
Others wanting to break the law, is not my problem.

If its okay to do whatever we want on the roads, and laws do not mean a thing, maybe i should bring my hunting rifles and shoot drivers that speed, after all its just a law saying not to shoot others.
And laws do not matter right?

I never understood people justifying their speeding, by saying others do it, so its okay for me to do it as well.


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

I have no problem with you doing that so long as I can run you off the road when I see you doing it. LOL


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Spyder said:


> I have no problem with you doing that so long as I can run you off the road when I see you doing it. LOL


Not gonna happen... bullets are faster than cars.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Mcbride said:


> I have many times, and i still do the speed limit or less, not over.
> Others wanting to break the law, is not my problem.
> 
> If its okay to do whatever we want on the roads, and laws do not mean a thing, maybe i should bring my hunting rifles and shoot drivers that speed, after all its just a law saying not to shoot others.
> ...


First of all don't take what I said out of context. At no point have I condoned driving like that. Secondly shooting people and traffic violations are poor points to compare. There is a difference between the flow of traffic around major cities and murder. But then again maybe I'd be taking your reply out of context as well but that seems to be where we sit in this thread.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

the top speed is 124 theres a govener and i dont understand why people say its underpowered mine gets with the program its not in no way a camaro but it moves for its size i smoke the carollas and i beat a b18 honda with it


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Which B18? They range anywhere from 100-200HP A lot of ricers will get the lower model ones thinking they have something worth a penny when it isn't


----------



## Mcbride (Feb 25, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> First of all don't take what I said out of context. At no point have I condoned driving like that. Secondly shooting people and traffic violations are poor points to compare. There is a difference between the flow of traffic around major cities and murder. But then again maybe I'd be taking your reply out of context as well but that seems to be where we sit in this thread.


My point is actually simple.
Breaking the law is not right, and no way can it be justified by saying "others did it to".
Speeding is against the law, and the posted speed is the MAXIMUM speed allowed.
Speeding just because others do it, is still wrong.
Some people steal, murder, lie, speed and break lots more laws, but its not alright to do it to, because you saw someone else do it first.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...be nice people.

...luckily, _saying_ what you'd "like to do" isn't illegal, but it sure can make you suspect should something similar ever happen in your neck-of-the-woods.

...please constrain your "revenge" statements to less-than-lethal events.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> ^ Which B18? They range anywhere from 100-200HP A lot of ricers will get the lower model ones thinking they have something worth a penny when it isn't


stock b16 in an intgra 1993 well its not stock it has boltons and race timing


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> stock b16 in an intgra 1993 well its not stock it has boltons and race timing


Sorry I'm a little confused now. Is it the b18 or 16? And 5 speed or manual? If it's the motor I think it is then it should be a good 1/4 sprint. *sigh* I wish the track could open soon =(


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Sorry I'm a little confused now. Is it the b18 or 16? And 5 speed or manual? If it's the motor I think it is then it should be a good 1/4 sprint. *sigh* I wish the track could open soon =(


i think i said b16 its an teggy motor da


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> i think i said b16 its an teggy motor da


Ahh your original post said B18 so musta been a typo.


----------

